# Comment installer une sonnerie whatsapp ?



## Cynthia (8 Août 2018)

Salut tout le monde,

J’ai un iPhone X Tout va bien sauf que je ne parviens pas à installer une sonnerie pour la réception de messages WhatsApp. 
J’ai été dans réglage / son et vibration / sonnerie SMS -> J’ai installé une sonnerie
Chaque fois que je reçois un SMS j’entends la sonnerie mais quand je reçois un message WhatsApp j’entends juste un ding unique. 

Comment faire pour installer une sonnerie messages whatsapp ? 
Dans son et vibration je n’ai pas vu de sonnerie whatsapp. 
J’ai été dans réglage / whatsapp / notifications / j’ai activer tous les bouton y compris le bouton son. 
Ça ne me denté pas que la sonnerie SMS et Whatsapp soit la même mais pas juste un ding unique

Un grand merci d’avance


----------



## Cynthia (10 Août 2018)

Personne peut m’aider ?


----------



## PDD (12 Août 2018)

Jamais trouvé dans mon cas, désolé...Attendre un peu les pros...


----------



## Cynthia (12 Août 2018)

Ok on est dans le même cas. Je vais attendre. Merci


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2018)

Cynthia a dit:


> Ok on est dans le même cas. Je vais attendre. Merci


Un peu de lecture officielle...
- https://faq.whatsapp.com/fr/iphone/30025312/
- https://faq.whatsapp.com/fr/android/21220508/?category=5245251

Complément...
- https://drfone.wondershare.com/fr/whatsapp/whatsapp-ringtone.html


----------



## PDD (12 Août 2018)

Merci Locke cela marche, pour rappel: ouvrir WA, en bas à gauche réglages, puis notifications puis sons et choisir. Dans mon cas j'essayais directement dans réglages puis sons et ce n'est pas la...


----------



## Cynthia (13 Août 2018)

Merci beaucoup 
Désolée pour ma réponse tardive mais je voulais répondre aujourd’hui mais d’apres le bulletin météo il a devait avoir des orages donc j’ai déconnecté mon modem j’avais plus de connexion internet depuis hier soir donc c’est pour ça que je répond que maintenant. Merci pour votre aide


----------

